# 11-14dpo no frer progression



## lassie269

Hi, I've got a vv faint line on a ic 9dpo and since then can see them getting slightly darker up to this morn 14dpo. But cant see any progression on the frer from 11dpo up to his morn. So basically I'm panicking and trying to prepare myself for the worst. I guess I'm looking for any similiar stories or positive outcomes even though I'm super worried this will turn into a chemical.[-o&lt;


----------



## Fuchsia1412

They look completely fine to me- entirely normal. They look like mine with all my pregnancies- nice obvious dark lines​


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed but any chance you can ask your doctor to do a serial beta? Just to ease your mind


----------



## Lucy3

They look great to me. They’re already so dark so any progression will be harder to notice. Congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

They look great hon. Such a dark line for 11dpo on frer, mine was still faint at 11dpo then like ures at 12dpo. They then stayed the same for about 4 days then got darker again. 
Frer are not as good as they once were. 
Congratulations 

I had 4 possibly 5 chemicals last year and my lines on frer never got as dark as ures. Hope that helps hon.


----------



## lassie269

Thanks so much for your replies! I was having a bit of a bleurgh day yest.. did another ic last night and was a tiny bit darker again and my bbs have started hurting much more so feeling bit better. Unfort I'm in the UK so they don't do Beta counts .. I'm just going to keep fingers crossed and do the clearblue test in a week and hope to see '2-3 weeks' !


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look great. Congratulations :)


----------



## amb_83

Good luck! I’m in a very similar situation as you. I really hope for the best outcome for you :hugs:


----------



## lassie269

amb_83 said:


> Good luck! I’m in a very similar situation as you. I really hope for the best outcome for you :hugs:

Good luck to yourself aswell! I'm 39 so am well aware of all the increased risks etc argh hope all goes well and everything progresses like it should :)


----------



## Jojo0802

Good luck OP! Im in the same situation and hoping for the best for all of us! When do you get your beta tests?


----------



## lassie269

Jojo0802 said:


> Good luck OP! Im in the same situation and hoping for the best for all of us! When do you get your beta tests?

No beta hcg tests where I am in the UK.. so it's a lot of hopeful waiting .. I've ordered a few more frer so will see how things look at 18dpo.. good luck for your results!


----------



## Jojo0802

Thank you! Good luck with the FRERs TWW are nuts, I wanna pee on a stick every 3 hrs.


----------



## lassie269

Just a little update, unfortunately in my case this does look like a chemical, lines started fading at 17dpo. Keen to try again next month asap though.. good luck everyone. Its time to pour myself a glass of wine now :wine:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jojo0802

Im sorry to hear:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no I'm so sorry


----------

